# Looking For Information On Straumann Watches



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I recently bought a couple of watches marked "Straumann", but I can't find out much about the company that made them.

I found this on the the Straumann Group website (based in Basel!). A company which specialises in dental equipment.



Between
​
*1954 and 1970*



,
​


the company specialized in alloys used in timing instruments and in materials testing. Among Straumannâ€™s renowned inventions in this period were special alloys that are still used in watch springs today. A breakthrough in the use of non-corroding alloys for treating bone fractures prompted Dr Fritz Straumann to enter the fields of orthopedics and dental implantology, which began the second phase of the companyâ€™s history.
​


So I sent them an email and I got this back.
​
Thank you for your enquiry. Unfortunately, there is not much we can tell you about Straumann watches, since our company has never been active in this field - only in the beginning, when Dr. Straumann invented mechanical parts for Swiss watches, which today are still used, e.g. in Moser watches. May we suggest you contact the Moser group which might be linked to the Straumann watch manufacturing legacy. Please find the company's contact adress here: ..........

I have emailed Moser, but I don't hold out much hope. I had not heard of Moser before, but they have some very nice looking watches on their website.

These are the watches:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice pieces, especially the top one


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool 1970s watches there...


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi Alex,

Nice watches!

the only Straumann branded watches I can find were made by Rubin-Stein AG of Waldenbourg. It's interesting that your second automatic has the day in German, is a dual language?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies and thanks for responding to my PM John. I'll look up the Rubin-Stein connection.

They are not dual language, but I don't mind one being in German. I just tried the back with my JAXA, but they are both very tight and without something to clamp the watch in, I'm afraid I will damage them if I try too hard. Both the day and the date are quickset, if that helps.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

I always put my watches in a movement holder when opening them up to minimise the risks.

You'll likely find that you will wade through masses of references to Helena Rubinstein, Anton Rubinstein etc when you start your research, don't be discouraged!

John


----------

